# Dirt + Cat Litter + Sand Cap, Will this work?



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm planning to make my 30 gallon tank into a dirted tank. Will it work if I use 3 layers of substrate?
Bottom layer will be the dirt, middle layer of clumping cat litter then capped with sand?


----------



## daFrimpster (May 18, 2005)

I dont think you want clumping cat litter. Just the plain clay litter


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Make sure any cat litter you use doesn't have any additives in it, like perfume. Only the cheapest cat litter works. If I was doing this I would mix the dirt and cat litter, and make it one layer, then add the sand cap on top. There really isn't any reason to have multiple layers of substrate.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Agree with Hoppy.


----------



## jessica.scott.39948 (Mar 4, 2018)

Why would you use cat litter?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

jessica.scott.39948 said:


> Why would you use cat litter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


A certain type of cat litter, is a good use for substrate usually in NPT's.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for the input! Good thing that I haven't bought the cat litter yet. I'll be getting the non-clumping version and mix it with the dirt.


----------



## jessica.scott.39948 (Mar 4, 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> A certain type of cat litter, is a good use for substrate usually in NPT's.


But what does it bring to the substrate for the plants? More secure root anchorage? Minerals? Sealing the soil in better?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jessica.scott.39948 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tsin21 said:


> Thanks for the input! Good thing that I haven't bought the cat litter yet. I'll be getting the non-clumping version and mix it with the dirt.


Good luck. I work at petsmart we only sell 2 types of non clumping in 40lbs bags. Assuming you're in Canada of course. The US stores could be totally different but very few people want non clumping

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

jessica.scott.39948 said:


> Good luck. I work at petsmart we only sell 2 types of non clumping in 40lbs bags. Assuming you're in Canada of course. The US stores could be totally different but very few people want non clumping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Welcome to APC, Jessica! The reason for using cat litter in the substrate is that it is made of a clay which has a big ability to attract cations, like Fe++, Fe+++, NH4+, K+, etc., and hold them where plant roots can easily take them away. This is called a cation exchange capacity or CEC. It is very beneficial to plants.


----------

